# Capatured a swarm - honeycomb is pure white



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74

Welcome to Bee Source. Most of the comb made by swarms that I have caught start out with pure white comb then it gets darker as they raise brood in it and add propolis to strengthen the comb.


----------



## DerTiefster

paws: I've had bees do that when I omitted a frame for one of several reasons. I suspect no one on beesource has _not_ had that happen. It's what makes wax on "foundationless frames" which you might want to look up just to further your knowledge of bees. Earlier rather than later, consider carefully cutting off the white wax and attaching it to a bare frame w/o foundation. Even if you use rubber bands. The wax will be soft and fragile, so it's not trivial. Note that I suggested, "Consider," rather than "Do." You'll see comments about how some bees will build out comb on foundationless, totally empty frames faster than on foundation. This is why that is said.

And .... Welcome!

Michael


----------



## paws

GaryG74 - That's good to know. I guess I hadn't seen new honeycomb yet. Thanks.


----------



## paws

DerTiefster - thanks for the suggestion - I had no idea it could be relocated onto a frame. I'm still wondering though, how it will work, because it has it's own unique shape and will not fit within the border of the frames. Can you see the picture I attached to the original post It seems it does need to be on a frame so that I can at least open the box without disturbing them and so I can check on them. However, there is not way there will be a "pattern" because it is so self-contained similar to a wasp nest.


----------



## GardenGal

How very exciting!!! Welcome to the forum from another NewBee. 

gg


----------

